# Base Malt, Oats + What Hops?



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (26/8/12)

I have 750g of Oats to my disposal and atleast 4kgs of BB ale. Forget yeast at this stage. I wanna know what hops i could use with this combo? I was thinking Fuggles and EKG. Keen to brew, but unsure on what hops to use. Has anyone else brewed base malt / oats before??


----------



## DUANNE (26/8/12)

i have done it with a saison before that turned out really nice just oats and dingemans pils. a bit of ekg could definitly work as well or some hallertau or another spicy noble would also work


----------



## Bizier (26/8/12)

EKG


----------



## manticle (26/8/12)

I made an all oat beer with EKG, styrians and 1275.

I think UK style works.


----------



## Jay Cee (26/8/12)

manticle said:


> I made an all oat beer with EKG, styrians and 1275.



You are talking about malted oats, I assume?


----------



## Spiesy (26/8/12)

Jay Cee said:


> You are talking about malted oats, I assume?


----------



## Jay Cee (26/8/12)

Well, that's what I first thought, but no, it couldn't be, I would think that would taste bloody awful (although there is a place for raw, rolled oats in moderation). Was thinking more the Simpsons product called "Golden Naked Oats"


----------

